# Burton Jacket Sizing?



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

i have the burton hood jacket in small and it fits pretty baggy..i know if i had a medium it'd be too big..i don't know how big an XL will be on you, but if you're tall enough and it doesn't go down to your knees,then you probably be able to pull it off.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

I`m 5'10-11, but relatively thin. How tall are you?


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Alexander said:


> I`m 5'10-11, but relatively thin. How tall are you?


i'm 5'5, 160 lbs. the small comes about 2-3 inches below my waist.

(btw, it's a nice jacket..kept me dry and toasty)


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet! Glad to hear that it's nice. Seems like I may be able to pull it off. We'll see as soon as it gets here I guess...


----------

